# Private Individuals with FFL license



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

This may have been posted, but does anyone know someone that’s got one? Looking for a new gun.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I know several. Where are you located and I'll reccomend one close to you. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

If it is a hard to get gun, a dealer is going to have a better shot at obtaining the gun from a distributor. Hard to get items are “allocated” to sales reps at the distributors, who are going to always give priority to their better dealers before letting the small dealers or individuals buy it. To top it off, the biggest distributors (RSR Group, Lipsey’s, Sports South, Bangers) don’t sell to home-based dealers. Davidson’s does but in my experience they’re higher on nearly everything than the distributors selling only to storefront dealers.

Send me a pm if you want and I’ll tell you what the dealer cost is. There’s not much money in new guns for dealers, but at least youll know what to try and negotiate.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

This link is from the GCGF with local FFl's in and around your area. 

https://www.gulfcoastgunforum.com/s...L-List-and-Contact-Info-For-Private-Transfers 

There's more that aren't on the list. Just join and ask and they'll tell you who's who. Hope this helps.


----------



## Baddog 0302 (Jun 25, 2019)

AUDDT said:


> This may have been posted, but does anyone know someone that’s got one? Looking for a new gun.


Google the firearm you want; ie "Remington 700 / 243". Several online firearm dealers will show up. Most of these dealers will have a list of FFL's they have on file. Just put in your zip code and the dealers with their contact info and their location will show up on a "map" Plus most will FFL holders will show what they charge for the transfer


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I just bought a gun from Gunbroker and they list all FFL holders in the area. Mine is being shipped to a man within a mile of my house and his fee is $15.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jay at general Rental in milton


----------

